# Which platform and research?



## ScottyfromAussie (9 March 2010)

Hey there, couple of questions if you don't mind answering

1) I'm looking for a tradin that will automatically draw in support and resistance lines. Know of one? Needs to be able to trade forex 

2) Which is the best site for information about forex? E.g. upcoming events, whats happening today, known information about a certain pair (e.g. AUD/USD)

Anyone who answers, thanks very much :


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (9 March 2010)

ScottyfromAussie said:


> Hey there, couple of questions if you don't mind answering
> 
> 1) I'm looking for a tradin that will automatically draw in support and resistance lines. Know of one? Needs to be able to trade forex
> 
> ...




*1.* Draw in S/R automatically? That will need defining, depends on time-frame etc you want to look at, but most charting programs will do it, or you could download a custom indicator that does it, I think NinjaTrader(www.ninjatrader.com) has it, if not, you can download it on their support forum. Then theres AmiBroker, which you can do pretty much anything with if you know how, or know someone who knows how, thousands of custom stuff you can download for that too, that should be able to do it easy. (www.amibroker.com) Both support Forex.

Both will need a data feed, a broker like Interactive Brokers(www.interactivebrokers.com) will work, or a data feed service like eSignal(www.esignal.com) or something. 

*2.* www.forexfactory.com is probably the best, definitely for news coming out. As far as learning, I think www.babypips.com is pretty popular.

Good luck, hope this helps


----------

